# Weather skirting



## TimorBet (Oct 23, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is a dealer that sells premade weather skirting for travel trailers or do they have to be custom made?


----------



## janicenlarry (Oct 23, 2003)

Weather skirting

Any canvas maker or window cover maker can handle this for you.  If you are staying in one place for a while, bundles of straw make a cheap and effective way of sealing the underside. :laugh:


----------



## John Harrelson (Oct 23, 2003)

Weather skirting

Hi Tim,

I have my 5th wheel fully skirted. It's not cheap, but it should not be as expensive as mine was..  I got ripped off with the material that was used.. The shop made mine out of the same material that they make those white colored boat covers out of  and it's only a little heavier than the material used to make tire covers with.

I paid $900.00 for my custom made skirt. That is about $400.00 more than it should have cost, but they had me over a barrel and I was stuck.

What ever you do, DON'T USE THAT PLASTIC COVERED MATERIAL... have it made out of what is sometimes called "Chair Canvas" 

Remember that the main purpose of the skirting is to only keep the wind from blowing under the trailer. It's not meant to insulate.

If you want to insulate, then think about using the 2" thick x 24" x 48" Styrofoam panels.  They can be cut with a butcher knife to fit any angle or shape. And they are the best insulation for what you are trying to do..

If you want to know how I attached the foam panels to my trailer a couple of years ago, drop me an email or contact me on any of the seven RV forums that I'm on.

oh... and if iRV2.com ever gets back up and running, you will be able to see photos of my trailer with the skirting on it. The url is 
*http://jharrelson.irv2.com* 

I'll be glad to help in any way I can..

John


----------



## John Harrelson (Oct 23, 2003)

Weather skirting

OK ... who's the wise guy ???  First I get "System timed out" while waiting for the post to upload and now I get multiple copies...

This is a good forum, but.. it is the slowest up-loading site of all the RV sites that I am on.. After typing a post and clicking "submit reply" it takes sometimes a full minute to up-load and about half the time I get the "timed out" meaning that the RVUSA site is cutting off the up-load..

What gives Admin ???

ooops.. here it goes again,, I'm waitinggggggggggggggggggggggg :angry:  :angry: 
 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: 
thirty seconds.... still nothing...... 45 seconds and still waiting for the up-load to happen .....


----------



## Old Forum Post (Oct 24, 2003)

Weather skirting

John,

I will look into the problem and see what I can find...

Thanks,
Lee
RVUSA.com


----------



## John Harrelson (Oct 24, 2003)

Weather skirting

Hey,, thanks LEE,,  if this only happened once in a great while, I would just give it a good cussing and then forget about it,, but it happens all too frequently..

I have checked my system and everything checks out fine on this end. And as I said, I have no problem posting at the other forum sites..

Thanks again,

John


----------



## GLSmock (Oct 29, 2003)

Weather skirting

quote:_Originally posted by TimorBet_

Does anyone know if there is a dealer that sells premade weather skirting for travel trailers or do they have to be custom made?
  I heard that styrofoam sheets(4'X 8') and duct tape work real good.just cut it to fit.You may need to re-apply duct tape every now and then.GL   :laugh:


----------



## GLSmock (Oct 29, 2003)

Weather skirting

Hi John!Having the same trouble although it is a new forum to me.I agree!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## lolly (Oct 30, 2003)

Weather skirting

I went thru the skirting/underpinning nightmare.  I was told styrofoam or tar paper.  I'm stationary for a "while" and neither of those solutions would be long working. Styrofoam ends up all over the yard after a few high wind storms.  Tar paper got holes from pets running under it.  I bought some used 26 gauge tin, (don't need it that heavy though) and had a guy run 1x6's along the undersides of the trailer (screw to the boards on the sides underneath...do not put holes in the sides of your trailer!).  Then we cut and screwed the tin to that.  It was a big job, ended up costing me about $400 for labor, but it's pretty "permanent".  Actually, it is very permanent.  I'm stationary for about 2-3 years so I didn't want to buy tarpaper or foam TWICE or three times. 
If you don't want it to last that long, the styrofoam, tarpaper, or even plastic sheeting or straw bales would work fine. I wanted mine to last a few seasons, and survive high winds, which we have where I live.


----------



## MobileCanvasGuy (Jan 30, 2005)

Weather skirting

Checking on some posts her I thought I might add in my 2 cents, on skirting.  If you do it yourself with wood or anything that might scratch your rig, think about foam tape that they use foam insulating windows... one side sticky, not both.  This way you wont get any rub marks and it wont stick... put the sticky side on the wood.  I've seen alot of people use foam board and a cheap tarp over it to hold it in place and make it look better.  The skirts I make are out of 18 ounce or heavier material.  I give alot for the money and yes I do charge for it, but I'm always available for ideas or suggestions and open to them!  www.rvskirting.com  p.s. goo gone works good on removing duct tape residue.


----------



## WildWillyToo (Jan 31, 2005)

Weather skirting

I hafta add my 2 cents too!

First off...who the hell wants to look at styrofoam or tar paper? SHEESH! That's the kind of thing that earns the "trailer trash" name. Yeah, it will do the job, but it's gonna look like a pile of moose poop!
If you are in a permanant spot, then contact a mobile home company and they have solid skirting that is functional and appealing to the eye. Unless you are handy it will probably need to be installed by someone experienced. You can also get a soft vinyl (like the material they make screen room skirts from) made to fit. It snaps on the top and rolls and stakes at the bottom. Colors are available to match your trailer. This is a good way to skirt the trailer if you frequently move it.

Happy Campin'
W


----------

